# SMS Popup ICS update



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

So after 1.5 yrs, SMS popup was finally updated, and it is awesome!!!

I hope this isnt too off topic for this post though.

Can anyone get LED working with SMS Popup? Mine will not


----------



## bekyndnunwind (Jan 20, 2012)

I use lightflow for LED, and that has an option right in there for SMS Popup. Is that what you are trying to do? No issues here...


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

It looks awesome with the ICS theme, but that's the one feature I probably would never want. I'd rather have it just show up in the background in my notification bar to be honest.


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

bekyndnunwind said:


> It looks awesome with the ICS theme, but that's the one feature I probably would never want. I'd rather have it just show up in the background in my notification bar to be honest.


I agree but I set it so that it only shows the popup when the screen is off. Handy to just send a text from that instead of going to the SMS app itself.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

dpaine88 said:


> I agree but I set it so that it only shows the popup when the screen is off. Handy to just send a text from that instead of going to the SMS app itself.


It doesn't turn the screen on does it?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

dpaine88 said:


> It has an option for the app SMS Popup, or just sms in general?


For everything... Calls, texts, emails, etc...


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

I mayyy have to try this


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I liked this app a lot. Very light weight for a popup app... I just couldn't get over how stock messaging doesn't go back to the conversations screen every time I hit the back button... Sooo, I had to go back to Handcent. I'm hoping someone will mod stock messaging or Google will fix it, then I'll be back to SMS Popup.


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> It doesn't turn the screen on does it?


Yup turns the screen on and you can use Quick Reply to reply from it right there.


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

If anyone tries it out...can you tell me if the LED works for you or not?


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

the lightflow pop up isnt nearly the same kind of pop up being discussed here. Lightflow doesnt do anything but control the led and sound for your phones screen is off and if your on your phone surfin the net it will make a tiny box at the bottom say you got a text for a moment then disappear. Thats the lite version atleast someone with the paid might have more indepth stuff i guess.

my problem with sms pop up previously was that i couldnt reply with whatever i wanted right there in the text right away like i could on go sms, but i dont like go sms in comparison to the stock sms now so what i really want is go sms's pop up with stock sms. And I feel like sms pop up just doesnt quite do it though I havent tried the new one truthfully.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Love it!!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

dpaine88 said:


> So after 1.5 yrs, SMS popup was finally updated, and it is awesome!!!
> 
> I hope this isnt too off topic for this post though.
> 
> Can anyone get LED working with SMS Popup? Mine will not


Love the app and so glad it finally updated to match ICS and not FC setting contact notifications. On a side note my LED works perfect with the app no light flow installed (it did on the previous version as well too).


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> Love it!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Moment of truth...do your LED work?


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Love the app and so glad it finally updated to match ICS and not FC setting contact notifications. On a side note my LED works perfect with the app no light flow installed (it did on the previous version as well too).


Son of a b*tch...

Maybe I am doing something wrong..

I unchecked "Notifications" in the stock SMS app and have the LED enabled in the SMS Popup..


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

dpaine88 said:


> Son of a b*tch...
> 
> Maybe I am doing something wrong..
> 
> I unchecked "Notifications" in the stock SMS app and have the LED enabled in the SMS Popup..


That's all I did and also set colors for default and diff colors for certain contacts.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Advantages over Go SMS Pro?


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

dpaine88 said:


> Advantages over Go SMS Pro?


You get to use the stock sms app, this pop up is an addition you can use even with go sms, its only for the pop up and apparently the leds now


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> Advantages over Go SMS Pro?


Its not an SMS app itself. It just gives you popups when you get a text that you can reply from.


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> That's all I did and also set colors for default and diff colors for certain contacts.


Man wtf...this is frustrating...

Can you think of anything that might be stopping it from blinking the LED?


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Go SMS does this and seems to have more customizations. I just freeze the default messaging app.


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> Go SMS does this and seems to have more customizations. I just freeze the default messaging app.


Yup. Some of use the more lightweight stock SMS tho.


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ok so I am getting somewhere here.

I turned off the "Turn screen on for popup" and now it does show an LED when I get a text.

Although the main reason I use the app is becuase it turns the screen on









Mustang: Do you have the "turn screen on" option checked on?


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

dpaine88 said:


> Ok so I am getting somewhere here.
> 
> I turned off the "Turn screen on for popup" and now it does show an LED when I get a text.
> 
> ...


The led won't blink while the screen is on. Don't think it ever has.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> The led won't blink while the screen is on. Don't think it ever has.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


^ This... let the screen time out and your led should turn on


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

To each his/her own I guess. My stats show that GO SMS uses less memory than the stock app by itself, not counting SMS popup.


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

nunyazz said:


> To each his/her own I guess. My stats show that GO SMS uses less memory than the stock app by itself, not counting SMS popup.


I think he meant bloated with over the top themeing and customization, he wanted barebones.


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

brkshr said:


> ^ This... let the screen time out and your led should turn on


that's the problem.

After the screen times out and turns off., there is still no LED.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

dpaine88 said:


> that's the problem.
> 
> After the screen times out and turns off., there is still no LED.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


I was just about to reply that the reason your led doesn't light up is the fact that the screen turns on when message is received. What rom are you running? If you're running aokp, rom control has a setting in which you can have your led light up when screen is on.


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

If you running a ROM that allows LED to blink while screen on, it will work..... And stay on after the screen turns back off. Working for me on AOKP. Only downside is it will blink when screen is on. I personally like that feature though. It use to be a default feature for Android back in 2.0. I think the FROYO update got rid of that screen on LED blinking.


----------



## hippocat (Dec 19, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> my problem with sms pop up previously was that i couldnt reply with whatever i wanted right there in the text right away


I am a little confused as to what your problem is. In the options you can change what buttons appear under the text when the popup appears. I use close, quick reply, and reply. Quick reply lets me type a response to the text right then and there. I can hit send and go right back to what i was doing. I never have to leave my current app and enter the messaging app to send replies. If however you wanted to go to the messaging app, hitting the 'reply' button will bring you straight there and into the conversation with whomever texted you.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

dpaine88 said:


> Ok so I am getting somewhere here.
> 
> I turned off the "Turn screen on for popup" and now it does show an LED when I get a text.
> 
> ...


Yes...are you on AOKP by chance? Settings > RC > LED > LED while screen on is checked for me 

I have a feeling that is your issue.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

Used to use sms popup but have recently switched to this app:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.np.smsPopupPlusfree

Might have to try sms popup again now that its updated.


----------



## PhilD (Aug 26, 2011)

dpaine88 said:


> If anyone tries it out...can you tell me if the LED works for you or not?


doesn't work for me either unless i disable the "turn on screen option", which i see you found out too. i didn't figure that out on my own, i read that tip somewhere, i thought it was on the sms popup wiki but i just looked at the FAQ and i don't see it in there...

GNex 4.02 stock


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

hippocat said:


> In options you can set it to turn the screen on, or to not do so. Option is up to you
> 
> I am a little confused as to what your problem is. In the options you can change what buttons appear under the text when the popup appears. I use close, quick reply, and reply. Quick reply lets me type a response to the text right then and there. I can hit send and go right back to what i was doing. I never have to leave my current app and enter the messaging app to send replies. If however you wanted to go to the messaging app, hitting the 'reply' button will bring you straight there and into the conversation with whomever texted you.


i think it was the fact that i had to click a button to start replying, to me thats the same amount of effort as clicking the message icon to open the app itself, whats the point then?


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

alatedseraph said:


> i think it was the fact that i had to click a button to start replying, to me thats the same amount of effort as clicking the message icon to open the app itself, whats the point then?


After you hit send, you don't have to back out of the messaging app. The popup just disappears. Also, you don't have to click a notification to view the message. It pops up on top of whatever you're viewing. Two less moves on my count...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Alright, so who's Thomas?


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

well I'm getting somewhere... I am on Liquid ICS and turned the LED option when screen on.

Now the LED does light up when the popup turns the screen on BUT doesn't keep flashing once the screen times oug

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Okay I'm not seeing a popup, am I doing something wrong? Do I have to enable it for certain contacts orrr?


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Okay I'm not seeing a popup, am I doing something wrong? Do I have to enable it for certain contacts orrr?


open the app itself and make sure it is checked off

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

dpaine88 said:


> open the app itself and make sure it is checked off
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


In my messaging app or sms popup?


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> In my messaging app or sms popup?


Thats really weird...are you using the stock MMS app?


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> In my messaging app or sms popup?


Exactly the way it is in the picture.


----------



## ljv (Feb 21, 2012)

dpaine88 said:


> well I'm getting somewhere... I am on Liquid ICS and turned the LED option when screen on.
> 
> Now the LED does light up when the popup turns the screen on BUT doesn't keep flashing once the screen times oug
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


I never could get the led notification on liquid to work. My daily is BlackICE and it works fine.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hippocat (Dec 19, 2011)

alatedseraph said:


> i think it was the fact that i had to click a button to start replying, to me thats the same amount of effort as clicking the message icon to open the app itself, whats the point then?


I can be in the middle of a game, or reading an article, or using navigation. I will get a text, it pops up on my screen, i can close it if it is not important for me to respond, or i can respond instantly and be right back to what i was doing. Switching to the messaging app and then switching back would definitely take more time and sometimes resets a game I'm in the middle of. Texts never distract from what I was doing on the phone as I was using it; I can seamlessly respond and get back to it


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

+1 for this working amazing with BlackICE. I pulled the beta update a couple weeks ago and have had no issues. I have it set for the screen to turn on when a message comes, I have the LED off when the screen is on and if I don't get the text when the screen comes on the LED is blinking as soon as the screen goes off. The custom contact LED colors work great as well.

If you like the stock messaging app but want the pop up notification (for me mainly to read quickly and close or be able to respond to right from where I am at) or if you want custom ring tones and LED's this app is amazing.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

dpaine88 said:


> Thats really weird...are you using the stock MMS app?


Nope...should I be? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Nope...should I be?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Haha yup, its pretty much designed to go with the stock SMS since most custom ones already have popup


----------

